# Picture quality of hosting sites.



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Following on from the camera thread recently. I mentioned about photo storage sites quality settings. I use photobucket for most of my bits and bobs on here and flickr for my more important stuff. I'd never noticed it much beforehand (probably because all forum images look fine on my iPhone screen), but I have tonight and seems like Photobucket quite heavily compresses images when you link them to forums, etc.

The file which it stores on the site remains the original file. I downloaded it thinking I could make a side by side comparison and it's downloaded the original 2mb file. My photoshop skills suck too so it would probably have turned out terribly anyway :lol:

I don't believe I've ever changed any of the settings in photobucket, so might try and see if it's something that can be adjusted.

It was just a snapshot taken with my iPhone 5 to show how much product has been used so far, but you can really see it in photo's below. Particularly the net curtain, the ring around the Optimum logo and the caution text on the bottom left corner of the bottle.

*Flickr Hosted*

Untitled by puihungma, on Flickr

*Photobucket Hosted*


This one is an image taken with my Panasonic GX-1. The original file size is 7mb and you can see some loss of detail all over, but in noticeable particular the hair, shirt collar and the right shoulder of the jumper.

*Flickr Hosted*

P1000699 by puihungma, on Flickr

*Photobucket Hosted*


Worth considering if you're considering which hosting site to use or if you're already using Photobucket. I'm thinking now I might try and open a second Flickr account.

Are there any hosting sites that are as easy as photobucket and flickr to upload straight from iPhone?


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Flickr here I come, thanks :thumb:


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

Flickr currently has the issue where it loses the photos exif data (all the photo setting & date info etc) when using IOS 7's integrated Flickr upload capability. You have to use the Flickr website to upload if you care about maintaining this data. Not as smooth a process as it could be.

I'm still finding photobucket easiest to use to share forum images, and Flickr for my permanent photo storage. Wish I could just use a single easy solution!

http://www.flickr.com/help/forum/en-us/72157636122844923/


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

tPIC said:


> Flickr currently has the issue where it loses the photos exif data (all the photo setting & date info etc) when using IOS 7's integrated Flickr upload capability. You have to use the Flickr website to upload if you care about maintaining this data. Not as smooth a process as it could be.
> 
> I'm still finding photobucket easiest to use to share forum images, and Flickr for my permanent photo storage. Wish I could just use a single easy solution!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/help/forum/en-us/72157636122844923/


The exif issue isn't a big deal for me. Generally, whatever pictures are coming off my phone are just for getting linked into forums or just miscellaneous snapshots so it's not massively important.

I agree about photobucket app being so damn easy for using for forum posting though.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Hmm, that is quite noticeable. I shall have to investigate Flickr.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Just found you can change the settings on photobucket. Reading this (based on them calling it Upload size options) it also seems that it might not actually maintain the original file size/quality unless you select it too.

http://support.photobucket.com/entries/21640110

Shame they can't do it like Flickr where you upload and store the original image and the site will give you a external link based on what image size you desire.

I've uploaded this again at the highest setting (1024x768) whereas the ones above are all, IIRC 800x600. It's certainly better, but there's still some noticeable compression/rippling on the net curtain.

*Photobucket Hosted @ 1024x768*


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

If i remember correctly flicker doesn't let you use an img code but i stand to be corrected.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Damien89 said:


> If i remember correctly flicker doesn't let you use an img code but i stand to be corrected.


Yeah the flickr app doesn't. One of the things that lets it down :-(


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Which is which :lol:

Quite a difference :doublesho


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Easy, bottom one is photobucket


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

That's a lovely photo though (top one). What was that taken with?


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

..cheers m1pui :thumb:

taken with a Fujifilm Finepix S4200 a bridge camera, nothing special


----------

